# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Create a Risk Style Map

## bryguy

I got to thinking last night, and people here make alot of different types of maps, but other than the people here from Conquer Club, I havent seen a risk style map. How about a challenge where you have to make a risk styled map?  It would have to have Borders, Continents, bonuses, etc, but it might be fun  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Not a bad idea...

----------


## Gamerprinter

If you called it a board game map, then maybe, but I HATE Risk. On our weekend games between RPGs and Euchre, sometimes Risk is brought and I say, "I'll leave if we play Risk..." that's how much I hate the game...  :Razz: 

That's just me, this opinion shouldn't affect whether this would be a good challenge or not, though.

GP

----------


## RobA

GP - you play Euchre in IL?!

I though it was just an Ontario thing (since I never heard of it when I lived out west...)

-Rob A>

----------


## bryguy

A board game would be fine to  :Smile:  


Its easier to make then a risk map  :Smile:

----------


## Hoel

A board game map would be fun, but limiting it to risk is kinda boring. I have a few games that could be fun to try on another map. And ASL map tiles are also quite fun t oput together.

----------


## bryguy

yea, I admit it, risk maps can be boring. Any board game would be fine  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

> GP - you play Euchre in IL?!
> 
> I though it was just an Ontario thing (since I never heard of it when I lived out west...)
> 
> -Rob A>


[slight threadjack]
It's pretty popular in the mid-west (played a ton of it in college) as well as across the border from you in and around Buffalo and Niagara Falls.
[/slight threadjack]

----------


## Gamerprinter

> GP - you play Euchre in IL?!
> 
> I though it was just an Ontario thing (since I never heard of it when I lived out west...)
> 
> -Rob A>


Threadjack again...

RobA, believe it or not Euchre is very localized, in Illinois its probably limited to LaSalle and Bureau Counties, nobody from 50 miles away has heard of the game. Kind of like Pork Tenderloins, you'll only find good ones in LaSalle County - everywhere else they are too thick and called Pork Fritters!  :Razz: 

I hear they play Euchre in parts of Kansas and Arizona too - met people from there who've played the game.

We also play "Dirty Spades" which is Euchre for 3 people, no partners, if the dealer flips spades, spades is trump automatically, but dealer only needs two tricks to survive. Dirty spades you throw in a 9 of spades so there's more spades than any other suit. You're only set for 3 if you lose if Spades is trump.

We also play Rabbit, which is Euchre for five people, no partners again, with all the nines and the Joker included (Joker beats the right bower), then each person bids how many tricks they can get, whoever bids highest names trump, then its just like Euchre. You can also bid no trump highs - which is having Aces and Joker to bid with, or no trump lows - which is opposite, being stuck with a bunch of nines and tens and maybe the Joker.

They have Euchre tournaments around here, but I don't go, cheating is very prevalent. Nothing like playing against two old ladies that are cheating right in front of you. Everything from signals to showing the bottom card to your partner as you deal. I never play in Euchre tournaments for that reason.

end threadjack...

GP

----------


## Ascension

Being a strategy game fanatic I'm all in.  Been playing Risk since I was 7, Axis and Allies since high school and of course Civilization since college.  Can we get bonus points for making lil chrome thumbnails and top hats like in Monopoly or lil red x thingies like in Risk?

----------


## bryguy

> Being a strategy game fanatic I'm all in.  Been playing Risk since I was 7, Axis and Allies since high school and of course Civilization since college.  Can we get bonus points for making lil chrome thumbnails and top hats like in Monopoly or lil red x thingies like in Risk?


lol sure if u can figure out how then I think that would be cool  :Smile: 

@--> GP

Heh think your right about nobody from 50 miles away having heard of it, cause i think i live somewhere over 50 miles away from u, and ive never heard of it  :Confused: 

Sounds alot like a mix of Spades and 500 to me though

----------


## ravells

I think this would be a great idea especially as we seem to have a lot of the 'Risk' Community members here.

----------


## Gamerprinter

While I hate Risk, there are some Risk-like games that are OK.

Axis and Allies is alright, Red Storm Rising is way too complicated, Fortress America is kind of stupid, but can work, Shogun is an awesome game, and not because of the Japanese flavor, so much as a general (daimyo) gets extra movement for each battle he wins and is not killed, there's a ninja to bid for allowing for daimyo assasinations and more. Its quite a cool game, actually.

I've played Diplomacy, which has more economics built into, but otherwise is pretty much Risk.

How about Fantasy Clue - Professor Plum was killed by a Fireball in the Thaumaturgy Chamber!

GP

----------


## Ascension

Shh, keep that up yer sleeve  :Wink:   I think you've got your entry tho  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Seriously though, here's a board game idea, could be like Risk, called Titanic.

Your army or pieces are members of either the crew, first class, second class, third class, or stowage class, and you're racing to the limited number of life boats before the ship goes to the bottom of the Atlantic. Idea has merit and I just thought it up in the last five minutes... hmmm.

GP

----------


## Sigurd

How about suggesting that the board game map be of your own neighborhood? That way you can include bits that aren't commonly known and we might end up with an interesting view of our membership.


Sigurd

----------


## Nomadic

I am totally for a risk map. I love risk type games though (I have conquest on my computer). I think it should be a map of anything you want, just cut up and stylized to look like a military warfare board game (risk, axis & allies, etc).

----------


## bryguy

Or it could just be any board game, or even one of your own invention  :Smile: 

I had a great idea yesterday for a parchment map of the revolutionary war with little boat figurines to represent the english/french boats, but alas, i couldn't figure out a way  :Frown: 

oops, just threadjacked my own thread...

----------


## Nomadic

> Or it could just be any board game, or even one of your own invention 
> 
> I had a great idea yesterday for a parchment map of the revolutionary war with little boat figurines to represent the english/french boats, but alas, i couldn't figure out a way 
> 
> oops, just threadjacked my own thread...


Well sure, if you can think of any boardgames outside of the military ones that involve maps. After all it still should be a map.

----------


## Ascension

If this goes I think I'd like to try something obscure to map like Pictionary or Trivial Pursuit, although Chutes and Ladders might be fun.

----------


## Midgardsormr

> T
> I hear they play Euchre in parts of Kansas and Arizona too - met people from there who've played the game.


I can vouch for Kansas--some of my relatives play it.

I'd support the board game theme above the specifically Risk theme. Though I'll admit that several of the Conquer Club maps are _very_ clever, even if they are the same ol' game.

I've been entertaining the notion of designing a variant of Pandemic using Christian missions as a theme. Virtually every Christian-themed board game currently available is just a knock-off of another popular game. (Settlers of Canaan: Really? Surely Catan is inoffensive enough not to require "sanitizing.")

Anyway, if you're not familiar with Pandemic, look it up on BoardGameGeek.com. The concept is very interesting, and by all accounts it's quite a fun game. I hope to add it to my collection soon.

----------


## RobA

We had a game board challenge back in 2007 http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=504

And the voting thread:  http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=586

Note that this was "way back in the day" There were 3 entries and 11 votes  :Wink: 

-Rob A>

----------


## ravells

That was back in the day when I could actually win something!!!

----------


## Korash

I voted yes to a GAME map, not excusively a Risk map. I would not be disappointed if there were Risk boards  entered, but IMO it should not just Risk.

----------


## languard

As with others, voted yes with the understanding it's a board game map, not a risk map.

----------


## RPMiller

> We had a game board challenge back in 2007 http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=504
> 
> And the voting thread:  http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=586
> 
> Note that this was "way back in the day" There were 3 entries and 11 votes 
> 
> -Rob A>


Wow... that seems like so very long ago...

EDIT: We play Euchre here in the Sacramento, CA area. Well, by we I mean other people.  :Wink:

----------


## Korrigan

This would be a very good challenge, be it Risk or any board game...

However, would it be "any board game", I guess I would give a try to a "Ticket to Ride" map... I love that game...

----------


## RPMiller

> This would be a very good challenge, be it Risk or any board game...
> 
> However, would it be "any board game", I guess I would give a try to a "Ticket to Ride" map... I love that game...


YES! It is absolutely a wonderful game. I would love to see a TtR map of all sorts of places.

----------


## RobA

I'd probably make a powergrid board.

(We were playing Funkenschlag - EnBW Edition on Monday night... It was a 4 way tie with 15 cities powered, and I came in second with the cash on hand tie-break rule)...

-Rob A>

----------


## Midgardsormr

That just gave me a crazy idea. What about Ticket to Ride: Venus? Base it on Toff's public transit map.

----------


## RobA

> That just gave me a crazy idea. What about Ticket to Ride: Venus? Base it on Toff's public transit map.


I hard copied Toff's map and gave it to a gamer buddy to try to use it as a base for a game mechanic he is experimenting with... (he needed a map so I let him "play" with that one since it is so neat!)

-Rob A>

----------


## RPMiller

> That just gave me a crazy idea. What about Ticket to Ride: Venus? Base it on Toff's public transit map.


EXCELLENT IDEA! You sir have received a repping.  :Smile: 

Now... Need to make some cards, and futuristic train pieces...

----------


## Midgardsormr

Woo! Finally broke 100! I'll be famous soon enough.

----------


## ravells

> That just gave me a crazy idea. What about Ticket to Ride: Venus? Base it on Toff's public transit map.


That would be fun! 

I love powergrid too, but it's one of those games where if you play it too often it becomes very meta-gamey. I played it to death and can't face it anymore.

----------

